# Anyone have experience with Berwick shoes?



## thomasrhee (Nov 9, 2015)

I came across this brand while shopping for clothes/shoes yesterday and personally had never heard of the brand up until now. There is a shoe that caught my eye and upon examining it, it's Goodyear welted (always a good sign) and construction seems to be of good quality especially at this price.

Anyone have experience owning a pair? It's priced a bit under comparable shoes from Allen Edmonds and Loake at around $200-250 range.

And yes, I did read the shoesnobblog.com review of Berwick shoes as soon as I got home and he seemed quite impressed, even more so considering the price.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a friend in the UK who loves them. From his description, it does sound like they are on par with Allen Edmonds, etc.


----------



## thomasrhee (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks. I'm beginning to think they have a bigger presence in Europe since they're made in Spain. I never heard of the brand when I saw them at the shoe store but when I examined them, they did seem nicely made. I guess I'll go and pick up a pair and see how they wear for me. The one that caught my eye is around $250 but they are having a sale on some of the other models which are sale priced at around $150 right now which seem like a bargain.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Quality wise they seem to tick all the right boxes

design wise they are a bit plain


----------



## thomasrhee (Nov 9, 2015)

The above shoes are just some of the designs. They have more, mostly "classic" designs, nothing that screams "fashion forward".


----------



## thomasrhee (Nov 9, 2015)

I went ahead and bought the 3236 that I had my eye on. Extremely comfortable and really well made. They are every bit as well made as Alden or Allen Edmonds.

The sizes run very large though. I typically wear a US size 9 and every now and then, sometimes a half size up or down depending on brand. However, with these, I had to buy a 7.5.


----------

